# Rockford Fosgate T5652-S component set.. Pretty good



## Thunderplains (Sep 6, 2009)

Just heard the RF T5652-S set.. I have to say, never been a fan of RF, but this set actuallu sounded really good.. Then again, $1500 for a RF component set..

Anyone have this setup?


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

no set is worth 1500 but they do seem excellent


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Autohifi magazine (german) has given a note of 41 out of 50 for the T3652-S 
For compo: 
Focal KRX2 - 39 
MB Quart PVF 216 - 40 
Genesis Studio 16P - 42 
Polk SR6500 - 42 
JBL 660Gti - 43 
MB Quart QSF 216 Nano - 44 
Brax Matrix 2-Way PP - 44
Focal Be N°6 - 46 

Pretty good if you ask me, which I could hear the T5652-S. Sounds like one hell of a comp 

Kelvin


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

subwoofery said:


> Autohifi magazine (german) has given a note of 41 out of 50 for the T3652-S
> For compo:
> Focal KRX2 - 39
> MB Quart PVF 216 - 40
> ...


I have always questioned those magazine rankings. The speakers are not listened to at the same time and sometimes not by the same person. And it is amazing how they all sound *great*! These might sound good, but those ratings are useless.


----------



## GS-R_Autotech (Oct 3, 2011)

I don't have a set myself, but after hearing these at CES I have lusted after them. Yes, lusted. 

$1500 is a bit out of my price range. Ended up putting a set of T2 comps in the wife's car. Not the same but still happy with them.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Niebur3 said:


> I have always questioned those magazine rankings. The speakers are not listened to at the same time and sometimes not by the same person. And it is amazing how they all sound *great*! These might sound good, but those ratings are useless.


You have a good point, people shouldn't make a decision based on the ranking from any magazine... but it really is a good starting point if you want to choose which set you want to listen to first. 
I have quite a few reviews from this magazine and have tried to translate some of those reviews - the only sets they always have available for comparison is: 
- the Focal Utopia Be Kit No.7 (highest score) 
- the Focal Utopia Be Kit No.6 (to compare it to 2-way sets) 
- the Gladen Zero 165 (best bang for the buck in SQ and loudness) 

Kelvin


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Amazon has them for $905 with free shipping. Still a lot of money without ever hearing them. I have wondered myself if these are good or great.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

subwoofery said:


> Autohifi magazine (german) has given a note of 41 out of 50 for the T3652-S
> 
> MB Quart PVF 216 - 40


Thats what I got here. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...666-another-mb-quart-old-school-question.html

Sweet

Any access to the review?


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

tyroneshoes said:


> Thats what I got here.
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...666-another-mb-quart-old-school-question.html
> 
> ...


Lucky you  They already translated that review in english... 
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&ved=0CCcQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.aztrading.com.au%2FReviews%2Fautohifi%2520PVF216%252003.07.pdf&ei=GK5jUISvEsbmiwLN74GwDg&usg=AFQjCNFg2gk15TCPBRLWxUzSiJ22XCR-KQ

Kelvin


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

subwoofery said:


> Lucky you  They already translated that review in english...
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&ved=0CCcQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.aztrading.com.au%2FReviews%2Fautohifi%2520PVF216%252003.07.pdf&ei=GK5jUISvEsbmiwLN74GwDg&usg=AFQjCNFg2gk15TCPBRLWxUzSiJ22XCR-KQ
> 
> Kelvin


Nice, so these are the same tweeters used in the q line aka German Maestro current design. Now I really want to try these. Awesome. These or my 20yr old q lines. These are new in the box...decisions.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

tyroneshoes said:


> Nice, so these are the same tweeters used in the q line aka German Maestro current design. Now I really want to try these. Awesome. These or my 20yr old q lines. These are new in the box...decisions.


From my understanding, the PTF40 and the QTF40 are essentially the same driver BUT the QTF40 has a nano-ceramic coating while the PTF40 doesn't: 
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CCEQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.mbquart.hu%2Fdawnload%2Fkatalog_07.pdf&ei=FLpjUMH6MOWujAKSooGgDQ&usg=AFQjCNGp3YCMVqyVDH-bKs2jnGVpogwvMg

Kelvin


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

subwoofery said:


> From my understanding, the PTF40 and the QTF40 are essentially the same driver BUT the QTF40 has a nano-ceramic coating while the PTF40 doesn't:
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CCEQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.mbquart.hu%2Fdawnload%2Fkatalog_07.pdf&ei=FLpjUMH6MOWujAKSooGgDQ&usg=AFQjCNGp3YCMVqyVDH-bKs2jnGVpogwvMg
> 
> Kelvin


Excellent. Thank you. I expect performance to be near identical.


----------



## swampdonkey (May 9, 2013)

So now that some time has passed and the T5652-S can be had for $800 or less and the T3652-S can be had in the $300's what does everyone think?

I've heard the T3's a few times in a soundboard and there is something I really like about them, but I haven't hard them with any real power behind them and I think that makes a big difference. These are, afterall, the Rockford Power components. 87.5dB needs some real juice behind them.

All I've heard about the T5's is that the demo car at the shows was amazing.

The Rockford distributor here told me that the guy behind the design of these 2 new sets was one of the main guys at Diamond before when they were making the good stuff.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

swampdonkey said:


> So now that some time has passed and the T5652-S can be had for $800 or less and the T3652-S can be had in the $300's what does everyone think?
> 
> I've heard the T3's a few times in a soundboard and there is something I really like about them, but I haven't hard them with any real power behind them and I think that makes a big difference. These are, afterall, the Rockford Power components. 87.5dB needs some real juice behind them.
> 
> ...


That's good info. I don't care what anybody says I love the older Diamond stuff. I am still running my Diamond M6 component set from 2001 and have tried hard to replace/upgrade them but I keep coming back.
The T3 set looks intriguing but any local Rockford dealers only carry the T2 and have rarely sold the T3 considering list is $799.


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

This is DIYmobile audio

You know what we can put together with 800 bucks?


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

edzyy said:


> This is DIYmobile audio
> 
> You know what we can put together with 800 bucks?


Almost my entire system


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

edzyy said:


> This is DIYmobile audio
> 
> You know what we can put together with 800 bucks?


Yet, it won't buy you a P99RS 

Kelvin


----------



## swampdonkey (May 9, 2013)

edzyy said:


> This is DIYmobile audio
> 
> You know what we can put together with 800 bucks?


But they wouldn't be Klippel verified.


----------



## MinnesotaStateUniversity (Sep 12, 2012)

subwoofery said:


> Autohifi magazine (german) has given a note of 41 out of 50 for the T3652-S
> For compo:
> Focal KRX2 - 39
> MB Quart PVF 216 - 40
> ...


I need to get a fancy name like yours.

Kevin... with an L

lol


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

swampdonkey said:


> The Rockford distributor here told me that the guy behind the design of these 2 new sets was one of the main guys at Diamond before when they were making the good stuff.


Nah, the diamond hex had Eton woofers and lpq tweeters


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

swampdonkey said:


> The Rockford distributor here told me that the guy behind the design of these 2 new sets was one of the main guys at Diamond before when they were making the good stuff.


Nah, the diamond hex had Eton woofers and lpg tweeters


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

tyroneshoes said:


> Nah, the diamond hex had Eton woofers and lpg tweeters


Lets simplify it a little more......ETON has there lines made from LPG! Just like a million other companies. Sorry if this lets the cat out of the bag.....but it is what it is!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Yes, well aware....... was just over there....got a pretty good first hand lesson of all of it


----------



## swampdonkey (May 9, 2013)

tyroneshoes said:


> Nah, the diamond hex had Eton woofers and lpg tweeters


Very good, and this was one of the guys that made it happen.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

cajunner said:


> and don't make me have to tell you again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if its ok to talk about yet? I'll have to ask because what I was doing over there has since fallen through...Its a VERY long story LOL.....


----------



## D-Bass (Apr 27, 2012)

swampdonkey said:


> The Rockford distributor here told me that the guy behind the design of these 2 new sets was one of the main guys at Diamond before when they were making the good stuff.



We were told the exact same thing.:worried:


----------

